# Chattooga co.



## superman1275 (Oct 22, 2014)

Anybody having any luck in Chattooga co? I killed 2 does with my bow, and killed a 5 pt with my muzzleloader. Been seeing a lot of deer movement. Acorns are ridiculous this year on all my properties. The buck I killed was already stinking and hocks were jet black. Seen more rubs and scrapes so far this year than we had all of last year. Looking forward to the rest of the year! Good luck fellas!


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Oct 25, 2014)

Super man I just got it all together. Adam bagged a stud


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 27, 2014)

*chattooga co stud*

My brother killed a chattooga co stud that we had on trail camera. 17 1/2" wide 25" neck 151 lbs field dressed


----------



## Gabooner (Oct 27, 2014)

Congrats to your brother!!!  That indeed is a Chattoooga County stud.


----------



## huntfishwork (Oct 27, 2014)

Congrats to your brother. Good looking buck!


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 27, 2014)

Couple more pics...


----------



## Huntfish53 (Oct 28, 2014)

Stud


----------



## cliffdweller (Oct 28, 2014)

wow!! bruiser.  I love chattooga co bucks.  That is a dandy -- congrats to the skilled hunter!!


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 5, 2014)

Anybody seen any chasing in chattooga? Just now starting to see some little ones chasing


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 7, 2014)

Been seeing young bucks chasing for 2 weeks just waiting on the big boys to get in the groove


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Nov 8, 2014)

*chattoga buck*

I killed this deer Friday nov. 7 th 10:40 a.m. he came walking through the woods grunting every step he was taking . Not a real big rack 15" wide 8 point but a huge body. I think he was a old deer and his rack was on the decline. I did not have any scales but I weigh 350 so you can judge his size by me.


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 9, 2014)

Good deer Tony, did you kill it at your lease?


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, came from my lease. Going back in the morning to try for one bigger.


----------



## Torre87 (Nov 11, 2014)

*chattooga county bucks.*

I have 100 acres that I hunt in Chattooga county and have yet to see any running at all. The does are all still in groups and the bucks seem to very inactive. Anyone else have this going on? I wonder when they will be running around like crazy.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Nov 11, 2014)

*rut*

The buck I killed was grunting every step he took walking through the woods. A week ago I had a buck chase a doe by me so fast that I could not even get my gun up he chased her completely out of sight. That is actually the only chasing I have seen but I have been getting a lot of trail cam pic's of random bucks just walking through the woods all times of the day. The buck I killed smelled really bad his legs were very black and like I said he was grunting every step I did not see a doe but he may have been trailing one.


----------



## rutman (Nov 11, 2014)

Torre87 said:


> I have 100 acres that I hunt in Chattooga county and have yet to see any running at all. The does are all still in groups and the bucks seem to very inactive. Anyone else have this going on? I wonder when they will be running around like crazy.


All depends on what part of the county you're in. Some areas rut in early Nov...others may not be until December


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Nov 12, 2014)

*Rut*

It usually happens late Dec. or even in Jan. after deer season on our lease. But, for some reason it is happening really early this year.


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm hoping with this big front coming threw they will be on their feet and chasing


----------



## Gabooner (Nov 13, 2014)

December has been the best time for the bigger bucks to rut at our lease in Chattooga County, but with this cold weather coming in over the next week or so, they may get up chasing earlier.


----------



## Gabooner (Nov 13, 2014)

Congrats Tony on a nice buck.


----------



## Torre87 (Nov 13, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> I'm hoping with this big front coming threw they will be on their feet and chasing



This is exactly what I thinking. I know the more and more the wind blows outside the happier I get.


----------



## 93f150 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Good one*

I shot this chattooga county deer sun nov 9
He and another buck were chasing a doe right before dark,
He field dressed 130#


----------



## 93f150 (Nov 14, 2014)

*More pics*

More pics


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Nov 14, 2014)

Congratulations on a nice buck.  Was the other buck larger or smaller and were they together?


----------



## 93f150 (Nov 14, 2014)

Smaller and yes they were together


----------



## JDBrown (Nov 17, 2014)

We have had one killed on our lease so far this season, and couple more seen. I have not seen one myself, but I work all the time. Im off this week and after I take care of some stuff, I am going to spend as much time up there as I can. Looks like some of y'all are having a good season!


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 22, 2014)

Killed #3 doe 2 weeks ago, now waiting on big boy. Woods were dead this morning for me. Seen a doe. Heard just a couple shots. Hopefully it'll get good this week.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Nov 22, 2014)

*Rut*

Sitting in stand this evening, I heard a lot of noise coming through the woods about an hour before dark. A doe come running under me with a spike right on her butt, followed by at least 5 or 8 other bucks running wide open. The best I could tell they all looked like young basket rack bucks. They ran completely out of hearing distance then about 5 minutes later they came back still running the same single doe. I have never seen anything like it just wish there had been a big buck with them. Still it was a very exciting hunt.


----------



## Gabooner (Nov 24, 2014)

My son got this 8 pointer saturday morning.  The buck came into him chasing a doe. This is his biggest buck to date and he was thrilled, as was I.


----------



## Gabooner (Dec 2, 2014)

*Second buck of the year.*

My son got this buck Friday morning.  The buck came into one of our food plots chasing  5 does.  The buck got across the food plot and into the woods on the other side, came back out into the food plot chasing a spike off, and then stopped in the middle of the food plot to watch another doe.  When the buck stopped to watch the doe, my son was able to make a perfect shot and the deer only ran 50 yds.  This is his 2nd buck of the year and his biggest (7ptr. with 16" spread).  It was a very exciting hunt and glad he got to witness the rut which has been very strong this year on our lease.  Is anyone else seeing a strong rut in Chattooga County as well?


----------



## rutman (Dec 23, 2014)

Anybody hear of a giant 14pt being killed within the last week around the Gore area?


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 24, 2014)

Haven't heard of it yet, but word travels fast about one like that...deer movement around our properties have slowed down, hoping it picks up these next couple of weeks


----------



## superman1275 (Jan 26, 2015)

A little late posting this but haven't got around to do it yet, but killed this 8 pt earlier this yr. Called him to me with a grunt/bleat sequence. 3rd 8 pt in 3 years that I have called in from the same tree.


----------

